# IHC B414 couple of things



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

I tried pulling the 414 off this weekend and discovered that the injectors were not getting any fuel (ran momentarily last weekend). Looked as if the lift pump was feeding it but thats it. I took the inj pump off and pulled it apart (left the governor and high pressure stuff together) discovered that it was filled with what looked like soupy red clay mud. There was a thin red film all over everything. I let it soak in a carb dip for 24hrs and cleaned it up real good. I put it back on and could not get a prime. Turns out me lift pump was bad after all. i am surprised that it ran at all last weekend after seeing the cram that came out of the inj pump. 

Also, my starter is weak. I took it off and opened it up to find that it looked to be in almost perfect shape inside. It will spin the engine fine with the glow plugs out but when there is compression, it wont. My hot and ground cables are good. Any advice other than "take it to a shop."

Lastly, is the gear for the tach/spedo supposed to be exposed (see pic)


----------



## Tomh (Feb 15, 2008)

You said the cables are good but did you clean all the cable connections? They can be corroded even though they feel tight. You might want to have your battery load tested as well. (most auto parts stores will load test it for free)
If all that checks out, revisit the starter. Obviously it works fine under very light load (no compression) but that doesn't mean it is developing full power. Shorted or open windings can cause it to free run but fail under a load. 
The "old school" way of load testing the starter is to secure it in a vise and connect it to a known good battery. Take a piece of 2x4 and put pressure against the drive by prying against your bench like you are trying to keep it from turning. Run the starter an if you can stop it, it needs rebuilding or replacing. If it is good it will spin and eat away at the board. (Safety glasses and a vise are a must!)
Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, to narrow my problem down to the starter, I hooked jumper cables from my pickup, directly to the starter, bypassing all other connections. Now, one thing I have not done is to make sure the starter ground strap was free of corrosion. That will be a project for the weekend. The starter appeared to be in GREAT shape when I disassembled it. But that doesn't mean that there isn't a problem with the windings. It's just hard for me (with my limited knowledge of electric motors) to fathom a problem with the starter internals when they look to be in brand new condition. I know the tractor battery is no good. Won't hold any charge at all. Thanks!


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have decided to clean the fuel tank out before I go any further with getting the B414 running. No sense in putting dirty fuel into a new lift pump and a clean inj pump. I removed the dash and tank along with the steering gear. I would have left the steering gear on but i couldn't get the steering wheel off. Any suggestions on how to do it without destroying the steering wheel would be appreciated. It was a pretty straight forward and easy job. My plan for the fuel tank is: Drain, pressure washer nozzle in side, fill 1/2 full with gasoline and let sit, fill 1/4 full with acetone and let sit, then pressure wash again. Does that sound good? Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## oldtom (Oct 23, 2010)

keep that gas out of the fuel tank water with hi presser water[hot]is go clean out with kerosene bay the looks of your injection pump yhad a lot of water though it pour injectors!


----------



## mikeinri (Jan 2, 2012)

yuk! thats some dirt guts there. I had my injector get stuck. No fuel to the injectors. Just a spurt and 10 seconds or run time with each start. Then it would die.

People on here helped me get it running by narrowing down the problem to that part sticking.

I didn't open it up. I hope the inside it clean. The fuel is clean and the tank is clean.

I fixxed it by rapping the back of it with a hammer while cranking the motor. It caughed once then ran. 
Havent had any issues with it. That was last season and about 30 hours of run time ago.


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

remove tank and fill with small stones. mount tank on a rear wheel of a running tractor and let it spin for a while low speed with opp wheel brake locked and spinning wheel on a jack. The tank will look brand new inside. No powerwasher will get all the sticky slim out, The stones in tank spinning slow will do the job like new. 
That info cost 5.00. LOL
The info for the wheel will cost 5.50 lol. very easy to remove, Many more tricks if needed


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, fellas. I actually did the stones thing. Put some pea gravel and acetone in the tank and shook it around for a while. Did a pretty good job. Tractor has been running great for a litle more than a year now. Thanks again.


----------



## jamesc-22158 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a gas B 414 and the gas tank has got to be dirty, or carburetor. I have to run it with the choke 1/2 or full open, if I push choke in it turns off. What do you think the problem is?? Driving me crazy.


----------

